# Site with old photos



## HMF (Mar 26, 2017)

http://www.shorpy.com/node/21804





Chelsea, Michigan, circa 1901. "Glazier Stove Company, machine room."

*Machinist Mates: 1942*



Another photo from the Navy career of James Thurston Watson (2nd row from top, 4th swabbie from left). Seems to be a machinist mate school held at the civilian Norfolk Academy in Hampton Roads, Virginia. Their names and home addresses are written on the reverse of the photo and this group was from every corner of the US.

He joined the USS Anne Arundel AP-76 (commissioned September 1942) and sailed for the November invasion of North Africa. Called Thurston by his family, he became one of the chief petty officers of AP-76 and remained aboard until joining another ship at the end of the war. In addition to North Africa, Thurston was a veteran of Stuka attacks off Sicily, the North Atlantic convoys, the Normandy invasion, and Kamikazi attacks at Okinawa. Ten days after the surrender Anne Arundel steamed into Tokyo Bay.





October 1942. "Rita Rodriguez. Production of B-24 bombers and C-87 transports at Consolidated Aircraft, Fort Worth, Texas." 4x5 Kodachrome transparency by Howard Hollem for the Office of War Information.





Circa 1916. "Hackett Motor Car Co., Jackson, Michigan."



Nov. 17, 1953. "F&R Machine Works, 44-14 Astoria Blvd., Long Island City, N.Y. General view from balcony. C.M. Johnson, client." Busy making whatchamacallits. Large-format acetate negative by Gottscho-Schleisner.

On close inspection, I see a McKinley political sign. So would that be just before the turn of the century?






Nov. 17, 1953. "F&R Machine Works, 44-14 Astoria Blvd., Long Island City, N.Y. General view from balcony. C.M. Johnson, client." Busy making whatchamacallits.


----------



## johnlesar (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been a fan of Shorpy for a few years. Always interesting photos.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice site. Lots of old photos, just about any subject you can think of.


----------

